# New - Purdy Dual Roll off Bucket



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Up at 3am and figured I'd do some researching. Went to Purdy's site and found this thing under the new product page. I've never seen it in the stores, but then again I don't do a lot of rolling either.

Anyone use one or just by looking do you think it's worth getting? Looks like it's geared more towards the paint contractor vs. the home owner (diy).


Product Description:

http://www.purdy.com/catalog/frames/detail/purdy_dual_roll_off_bucket/Dual Roll Off Five-Gallon Bucket
"The NEW Dual Roll Off Bucket was designed with professional painters in mind. The bucket allows users to paint out of both sides, resulting in higher levels of productivity and greater versatility, as multiple painters can utilize the bucket simultaneously. Its high-efficiency grid pattern height and design contributes to faster roller cover loading, allowing professionals to complete jobs much quicker."










http://www.purdy.com/catalog/frames/detail/purdy_dual_roll_off_bucket/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are buying one this weekend, it looks pretty good.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

First dual roll I've seen. I have several of the 5gal single roll buckets. Only use them with 18" rollers, and that's not very often.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I dunno. A grid in a fiver spins around pretty darn fast.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We are buying one this weekend, it looks pretty good.


Let me know how it works.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Let me know how it works.


Picked it up today, we will be trying it Tuesday or Wednesday.

PP&C Services. 99% of our rolling is with the 18"


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Picked it up today, we will be trying it Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> PP&C Services. 99% of our rolling is with the 18"


It should work great then.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Picked it up today, we will be trying it Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> PP&C Services. 99% of our rolling is with the 18"


Let us know how it works man. 65.98% of my rolling is with the 9" right now.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Let us know how it works man. 65.98% of my rolling is with the 9" right now.


I've moved up to 73% with the 14'. It's increased production 37%


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've moved up to 73% with the 14'. It's increased production 37%


I was at 74.56% but I had to use a 6" behind a toilet this week.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've have a few of these buckets. If you use 18's like I do you'll be pleased with the purchase.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Buncha' Rainmen....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Buncha' Rainmen....


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I m sure Purdy will send me one and after a month of use i will tell you guys I love it. After that 50% of you will buy three of them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I m sure Purdy will send me one and after a month of use i will tell you guys I love it. After that 50% of you will buy three of them.


After that 4.965% will say they don't like it, 19.9235% will say they haven't used it yet and what ever % is left will say it is great. Of the % 37.93% will say they use the 14", of those 2% will buy more than 1.
This is all about the %.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I was at 74.56% but I had to use a 6" behind a toilet this week.


That is the 1% I accounted for, I din't use the mini roller just set it up.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought one a few months ago works good fir 18s


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be using one if it saved money but rolling out of a pan is at least 200% faster plus the other 9 merits pans have over buckets. I need to cover 100 sq ft per minute. For me to give one of those buckets to one of the guys would be asking him to slow down or pay twice the price for the same work performed.

Just got off the phone with another paint contractor. We were talking about a new house I just finished in 24 hours, just me, whole house, walls, trim, doors. He assumed I sprayed walls. He doesn't understand how thats possible to do. Considering the majority of paint on a new home is going on walls, it only makes sense to save the most time in that area. For comparison, it takes him 5-6 guys to do the same size house. They roll out of buckets. 

I primarily do the majority of rolling with an 18-inch out of a pan.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

jack pauhl said:


> I need to cover 100 sq ft per minute.
> 
> For comparison, it takes him 5-6 guys to do the same size house. They roll out of buckets.
> 
> I primarily do the majority of rolling with an 18-inch out of a pan.


Very interesting indeed. 100 sqft per min? Sounds like your smashing it out pretty quick especially for dipping it in the pan, great hustle! 

I'm curious though, seems like you have a thought on the bucket situation but what are your thoughts on power rollers?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll do 200 sq a min since I have two painters out of one bucket...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I would be using one if it saved money but rolling out of a pan is at least 200% faster plus the other 9 merits pans have over buckets. I need to cover 100 sq ft per minute. For me to give one of those buckets to one of the guys would be asking him to slow down or pay twice the price for the same work performed.
> 
> Just got off the phone with another paint contractor. We were talking about a new house I just finished in 24 hours, just me, whole house, walls, trim, doors. He assumed I sprayed walls. He doesn't understand how thats possible to do. Considering the majority of paint on a new home is going on walls, it only makes sense to save the most time in that area. For comparison, it takes him 5-6 guys to do the same size house. They roll out of buckets.
> 
> I primarily do the majority of rolling with an 18-inch out of a pan.


Uh oh here we go again.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Andyman said:


> I'll do 200 sq a min since I have two painters out of one bucket...


Two men working out of the same container, will not work. If you put the container in the middle of the room they will waste time going back to dip. Makes no sense


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I dunno. A grid in a fiver spins around pretty darn fast.


True dat :thumbsup: Then again, dont even get me started on 9" rollers :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Handyman Tip "Carpet Paint Roller" - YouTube


 Lol Hey Charlie, I just posted that in another thread :thumbsup: I guess I shoulda came here first


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Uh oh here we go again.


Lol.....I heard that. Im walking away from this one. I've done my share of debating on this topic. :yes: Ya'll have a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I would be using one if it saved money but rolling out of a pan is at least 200% faster plus the other 9 merits pans have over buckets. I need to cover 100 sq ft per minute.


One of the many reasons why I hate this site. I can roll 1,000 sf per hour with a 9" frame - and I guarantee most guys couldn't slap on paint that fast. And that's loading the paint so fast and moving it to the wall that there is a glob of paint not quite on the roller being flung with it in mid-air.

So maybe I could do 2,000 SF per hour in a normal residential setting with an 18" - yet Brian/Jack claims 3x that production. 

Can a marathon sprinter run the 100 yard dash 3X faster than the average/athletic person? Nope.

Can a NBA professional jump 3X higher than good athletic high school basketball player - not on your life.

Can a professional baseball pitcher pitch balls 3x faster than a good town baseball team pitcher can - seriously doubt it.

Yet we're all expected to believe that Jack-o-Brian can roll an 8 foot tall wall, 12-1/2 feet wide in a mere 60 seconds. That's over 8x the width of the roller - that's 7.5 seconds per one 18" wide stroke, assuming no overlaps. Takes me longer than 7.5 seconds just to load a friggin roller.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> One of the many reasons why I hate this site. I can roll 1,000 sf per hour with a 9" frame - and I guarantee most guys couldn't slap on paint that fast. And that's loading the paint so fast and moving it to the wall that there is a glob of paint not quite on the roller being flung with it in mid-air.
> 
> So maybe I could do 2,000 SF per hour in a normal residential setting with an 18" - yet Brian/Jack claims 3x that production.
> 
> ...


 Well yea, but your not using bher.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe he's using something like the Purdy Colossus?? Holds more paint and I've seen a guy go 2 or 3 strokes without having to load up again. <shrugs>

I spray primarily so...I prime and paint a house in 1 day, solo. lol


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I feel I have to myth-bust Jack, err Brian. Here is a video of him demonstrating him painting with an 18" roller - he claims he slowed down his production for purposes of demonstration - yeah, whatever.

If you pause the movie at time 0:18, he's just applied several feet of paint half-way down the wall, right adjacent to a patch he just previously painted - so he's not painting the entire wall - just the majority of it. If you put a piece of paper to the screen and mark off the distance from the patch he painted all the way to the far corner, and note the width of the roller - you'll find it is 6 and 2/3's as wide as his roller. That turns out to be 120" or 10 feet.

The wall is 8 feet tall so altogether he is painting a section of 80 square feet. The video cuts in at time 0.14 seconds loading up the roller and he's completed the wall at 2:06. So we're talking a scant 8 seconds less than two minutes - basically two minutes if you consider loading up a 1/2 roller sleeve was going on before the video actually cut in. 

So we have 80 Square feet being rolled in 2 minutes - or 40 SF per minute. We're expected to believe Jack's err Brian's 'normal' production is 2 and half times faster at the rate of 100 SF per minute. Do you think if you sped up this video by 2-1/2 times that it wouldn't look something outrageously fast like some Charlie Chaplin movie?

So now we have the more believable production rate of 40 SF per minute, or 2,400 Square feet per hour - something more believable within range of my predicted best of 2,000 SF per hour. Not to mention there is no baseboard he has to be careful of - no windows or doors he has to go around and the one outlet in the all that could have obstructed his rolling - has no receptacle! Voila - that would make anyone instantly 10-20% faster than what they normally would be doing for production. 

Jack Pauhl is no Super Man when it comes to paint production.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Well I feel I have to myth-bust Jack, err Brian. Here is a video of him demonstrating him painting with an 18" roller - he claims he slowed down his production for purposes of demonstration - yeah, whatever.
> 
> If you pause the movie at time 0:18, he's just applied several feet of paint half-way down the wall, right adjacent to a patch he just previously painted - so he's not painting the entire wall - just the majority of it. If you put a piece of paper to the screen and mark off the distance from the patch he painted all the way to the far corner, and note the width of the roller - you'll find it is 6 and 2/3's as wide as his roller. That turns out to be 120" or 10 feet.
> 
> ...


Myth busting? Paper on screen? Wow you are serious about this stuff Dan.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Myth busting? Paper on screen? Wow you are serious about this stuff Dan.


Sean - I just hate liars, they crawl up my skin. It only took me a minute to measure it out and figure the details. Notice the new construction - how many times have you rolled a wall with an 18" and paint didn't even contact in the middle of the roller sleeve due to waviness? Only absolutely perfect situations lead to fast production times. Most places I paint are small cut up rooms with loads of issues. Not to mention I tarp my floors and load up rollers with a less vigor - it's very rare that I can paint over floors that are about to ripped up or are still at the sub-floor stage - and then sure I can load and slap paint on fast.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I could see rocking that wall out faster. I think he did slow it down somewhat for purposes of illustration / demonstration. Of course those production rates don't take into account the time needed to cut in the ceiling and corners. And yes they are under optimum conditions. Repaint guys don't have that luxury. However we do use an 18" more often and in part it's due to JP's promoting them. (Sorry Dan). We use the Wooster polar bear for both 9 & 18" most of the time, and I just throw them in a 18" bucket to soak, and they cleanup really easy. If rolling an average bedroom with its own color then I would use a 9", but for bigger spans it makes a lot of sense to bust out the 18". I think between using the polar bear and an 18" you're probably tripling production over an average 9" roller nap. Of course that's just speculation, I have not timed this so no need to myth bust this!


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I could see rocking that wall out faster. I think he did slow it down somewhat for purposes of illustration / demonstration. Of course those production rates don't take into account the time needed to cut in the ceiling and corners. And yes they are under optimum conditions. Repaint guys don't have that luxury. However we do use an 18" more often and in part it's due to JP's promoting them. (Sorry Dan). We use the Wooster polar bear for both 9 & 18" most of the time, and I just throw them in a 18" bucket to soak, and they cleanup really easy. If rolling an average bedroom with its own color then I would use a 9", but for bigger spans it makes a lot of sense to bust out the 18". I think between using the polar bear and an 18" you're probably tripling production over an average 9" roller nap. Of course that's just speculation, I have not timed this so no need to myth bust this!


Big fan of 18" the guys I work with wont touch it, they say they go faster with the 9" I am just ok man see you later.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm hoping they come out with a 54" do a wall like in 2 passes.

...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm hoping they come out with a 54" do a wall like in 2 passes.
> 
> ...


Home owners won't wanna pay nothing when they see how fast stuff gets done.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There's been a turtle hanging around the shop for the past few weeks. This happens every so often, and when it does, I take it as a symbol to slow down a little bit. So, I am currently limiting myself to a production rate of 32sf/hr, regardless of surface or application method. 

I would go slower, but I just don't have time. 

This turtle is what we in the northeast call a "stinkpot turtle". Stinkpots fart when they feel threatened. It has stopped farting around me, which is a good sign. If you do not believe me about stinkpot turtles, google it. 

Here he is, and he is a bit camera shy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My experience has been that setup, prep, cutting in and cleanup are the major time sucks. This is for repaints. Which translates into around 15% total project time for rolling at best in most cases.

Couple this data with other issues like easier switches of color and multi colored schemes in rooms with a 9, I haven't discovered the incredible production disparity that I read about here.

Elements of commercial and nc change my thesis above, but they are totally different subjects.

Edit: I posted this before reading all the funny stuff above.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If JP/BH isn't coming back, I wanna hear more about farting turtles!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> If JP/BH isn't coming back, I wanna hear more about farting turtles!


Sounds like a great topic for a blog.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

what are your thoughts on power rollers? Work great but you need a LARGE space to make it worthwhile to use one as clean up takes a bit longer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like a great topic for a blog.


Won't make it on Scott's painting blog a blog content should be organized but maybe a side blog on farting turtles.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just got back from painting some walls in 2 bedrooms 14x12 it took me almost eight hours with clean and stuff.

Moving furniture from one place to another, removed blinds, removed switch plates and cleaned them and then put everything back together after 2 coats of paint.

I wouldn't even know how to figure my sq.ft per minute/hour. and I don't really care. job is done, customer is happy, money is in the bank and I'm tired with a few emails to reply and double check some estimates.

Enjoy your weekend guys!! :thumbup:

P.S. There is no farting turtle around my house. I already check. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> what are your thoughts on power rollers? Work great but you need a LARGE space to make it worthwhile to use one as clean up takes a bit longer.



I actually like power rollers, but your right it does require more than just one wall to use, to make it "worth" it. 

As far as I know they come in 2 sizes. 9" and 12". I like them because I can always keep the roller wet without having to dip it or anything like that, stays on the wall constantly, just pull the trigger. 

P.S.
They also sell telescoping extensions for the power rollers. Talk about rocking on.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I actually like power rollers, but your right it does require more than just one wall to use, to make it "worth" it.
> 
> As far as I know they come in 2 sizes. 9" and 12". I like them because I can always keep the roller wet without having to dip it or anything like that, stays on the wall constantly, just pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


We use them on NC with our Titan 700 we get both lines rolling. I just bought a cheap Graco x5 for small jobs and trim, the 700 is overkill for small jobs or trim.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We use them on NC with our Titan 700 we get both lines rolling. I just bought a cheap Graco x5 for small jobs and trim, the 700 is overkill for small jobs or trim.


Why don't you just spray and back roll? Much faster


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Why don't you just spray and back roll? Much faster


Not if u gotta mask a bunch of stuff


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Not if u gotta mask a bunch of stuff


Yea, for me the power roller only comes into play when spraying isn't feasible, for one reason or another, but its still pretty wide open space. 

Mine sits on the shelf most of the time. Should probably use it more than I do.( rarely)


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Not if u gotta mask a bunch of stuff


Read post he said "nc", what are you taping? A thermostat, tub? Maybe bath floors, oak steps


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Read post he said "nc", what are you taping? A thermostat, tub? Maybe bath floors, oak steps


Actually 1963 brought up the power roller and NC wasn't mentioned. But I agree you can spray anything in North Carolina


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Heys Guys,

I will be selling the soft liners for the Purdy dual roll off bucket by Sept 2.

There is a video on my site which shows the liner and the Purdy in action. :thumbsup:


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet! We love these buckets and scrubbing them clean to keep them from weighing 35 pounds is getting old... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Have you tried the hard liners for the purdy dual roll off buckets! I hear they are $$$


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah they are money but they work good. I usually either let the paint dry and chip it off. Or soak it up in lacquer or alcohol. Then just scrub the mess up and wash it off good.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah they are money but they work good. I usually either let the paint dry and chip it off. Or soak it up in lacquer or alcohol. Then just scrub the mess up and wash it off good.



Next time you got a brand new clean bucket, take and spray WD40 in it, wipe it real dry, then it cleans up easy as pie. That's what I do with my 18" trays.


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

Good tip, thanks!... We actually have been getting all the paint off the new one but I tend to use a scotch Brite pad to clean up buckets pans. I think when you rough up the surface you lose the non stick component of the new plastic 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Here's how I roll 18' all day.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice seth, I have the same bucket, and that looks maybe like a wooster adjustable roller? I have the purdy one I picked up years ago, downside to mine is looks like a little less clearance on the ends of the roller for me.

Aside from that, how thick of mil plastic do you drop in your bucket? I wanted to do that with my next paint job, but didn't want a tear and a bigger headache. My least favorite part is cleaning trays with no liners in them


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks my man. Liners are a complete waste of money. I never use them. I find it way more efficient this way. Throw plastic away when done. I use the plastic from painters plastic box. The roller is a wooster. Not really a Purdy guy since sw took over.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Next time you got a brand new clean bucket, take and spray WD40 in it, wipe it real dry, then it cleans up easy as pie. That's what I do with my 18" trays.


Sounds good. But I'm not sure how the WD40 residue would effect the paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Sounds good. But I'm not sure how the WD40 residue would effect the paint.



I was concerned about it on the past, but never had an issue. I just make sure it's wiped real dry.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

check this out ya'll


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

salmangeri said:


> check this out ya'll https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjpvQV38C-s


I am going to steal this. I use the wooster version, but same premise. Those buckets are a PITA to get all of the paint out.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Uh oh here we go again.


I get it Jack (Brian), your a machine with a gas powered brush when it
comes to rolling out of a large tray. But I don't see the practically of it
when doing residential work.....ie a room with furniture in the middle with a 5' perimeter and drops over carpet....just can't scoot the tray around like that as you can in new work with plywood floors.....btw very impressive graphics...are you sure you don't work for Wooster Brush....just kidding.....

Sal


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

buckets are slow and unnecessary


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

After having this tool for awhile and using it here and there, it does have it's advantages and disadvantages. 

As salmangeri pointed out, there are lots of places where this is too cumbersome and doesn't work very well.

But there are other instances where this thing works like a champ, such as wide open spaces like garages, etc.

I've found this particular product has helped us out for doing large concrete epoxy floors. Just get the hard plastic liners for it, 18" roller, and you can cover a lot of ground quickly. Haven't seen any videos / pictures of doing epoxy floors with this puppy.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i found keeping a 5 gallon near is easier, a full standard trey goes a long way and it takes all of 3 seconds to pour another trey.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Does that 18" Wooster tray not have a handle? I don't think I could live without one since you can't kick a tub around if there are drops/carpets in place.


----------

